# 4x15 Marshall Cabinet Vintage Celestion Greenbacks



## 15cab

Hello everyone,

I am selling this Marshall 4x15 for a relative. I'm not sure of it's value, though I know that the vintage greenbacks (in great shape!) are valuable. I'm not sure of the model number, but it was bought in the 70's. The tolex is beat up, but the cabinet itself is in goodshape. The grille cloth isn't too bad. 

The speakers are in great shape.

Photos here... https://www.flickr.com/photos/4trackbeam/with/24143749699/

I'm assuming that the buyer will want to pick it up, but some kind of shipping might be worked out. It's located in Buffalo NY.

I don't have a set price, but more trying to get an idea of it's value, and get some offers. I thought it would be best to offer it up on a Marshall site, so aficionados could have first chance at it. If no one here is interested, I will try Ebay.


----------



## KA107

The greenbacks are 15's not 12's.
Depends on who you talk to as to if the magnets will fit on other cages and cones.

Please post a close up of the tag.

$400 plus shipping.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

to the forum guys...

nice cab/speakers! ...


----------



## SG~GUY

-I'd buy it for $400+shipping


----------



## 15cab

KA107 said:


> The greenbacks are 15's not 12's.
> Depends on who you talk to as to if the magnets will fit on other cages and cones.
> 
> Please post a close up of the tag.
> 
> $400 plus shipping.



Not sure what about "4x15 Marshall Cabinet" led you to believe that the speakers would be 12".

As for the $400...nice try.

I might just part it out, which I hate seeing done to good vintage equipment. 

If someone wants to make a serious offer, message me. Thanks


----------



## Ghostman

15cab said:


> Not sure what about "4x15 Marshall Cabinet" led you to believe that the speakers would be 12".
> 
> As for the $400...nice try.
> 
> I might just part it out, which I hate seeing done to good vintage equipment.
> 
> If someone wants to make a serious offer, message me. Thanks



I thought $400 was serious. If it's so far off, post up a general ball park. 

Serious Sellers provide info to sell.


----------



## bigbadorange

Hmmm. Tough question. I don't believe that marshall bass cabs are particularly desirable. Other then Lemmy, I think marshall bass equipment is generally looked down upon by bass players. Cool cab and vintage, but its pretty much a VERY niche cab. Could be worth more than $400 but you Need to find a bass player that uses and wants a marshall vintage bass cab and that may take quite a long time.


----------



## 15cab

Ghostman said:


> I thought $400 was serious. If it's so far off, post up a general ball park.
> 
> Serious Sellers provide info to sell.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-Celest...098884?hash=item4d3b85b004:g:eU8AAOSwLzdWS~WL

I'm not sure of the value of the speakers, but they are certainly worth more than $100 apiece. I know there are other variables, and that the speakers I'm selling aren't the same, there is less demand for 15" speakers, etc. 

I'm still accruing information about them, but I guess this ad only attracted people trying to lowball. It's cool, everyone wants to get the best deal possible.


----------



## bigbadorange

oops double post


----------



## Ghostman

15cab said:


> I'm still accruing information about them, but I guess this ad only attracted people trying to lowball. It's cool, everyone wants to get the best deal possible.



If you don't provide a price, or at least an OBO price, you are going to get low ball offers. Every. Single. Time. 

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## 15cab

Ghostman said:


> If you don't provide a price, or at least an OBO price, you are going to get low ball offers. Every. Single. Time.
> 
> Good luck with the sale.




Well, as I stated in the opening post, I was as much trying to get information, and an idea of it's value, as I was trying to get an offer.

I felt there might be a chance someone on a Marshall Board had been seeking this cabinet, and I would make it available to them first, before putting it up on Ebay, or parting it out. If there isn't anyone here that fits that description, it's cool. I'm not out to gouge anyone, I'm actually selling it as a favor to my relative, and won't make much from any sale.

At least we agree that it was a lowball offer!


----------



## dee69911




----------



## 15cab

bigbadorange said:


> Hmmm. Tough question. I don't believe that marshall bass cabs are particularly desirable. Other then Lemmy, I think marshall bass equipment is generally looked down upon by bass players. Cool cab and vintage, but its pretty much a VERY niche cab. Could be worth more than $400 but you Need to find a bass player that uses and wants a marshall vintage bass cab and that may take quite a long time.



Thanks for the assessment. I realize it has limited appeal. I have time though, it's not mine, and it's been sitting unused in storage for 30 years. Too bad I can't offer it to Lemmy!


----------



## strato2009

Now that's a serious cab, spinal tap vibe...


----------



## SG~GUY

-yes, what do you want for it?-

-that's along time to sit unused, have ya tried it out?


----------



## KA107

Without the tag, i cant tell you what it is, or what its worth.
I am going to give you a generalized price.

The greenback 15 magnet wont fit the regular greenback 12m.
Notice the spiderweb cage?
Also, the greenback 15 is a 50 watt.
You didnt list serials, so....

Get ready for the fun part, that will really start the arguing.

Marshall made many 4x15 models.
We all know the 1979 a and b.
Then there is the bathtub 1984 (definitely not what you have)
The bathtubs are the ones worth big bucks thanks to SRV.
Yes, I know there is also a1984 bass cab that is a 4x12.
There is also a major 4x15.
Then we have the odd balls.
This is what i think you have.
There is a 1980, and a 1982.
One is a keyboard 4x15, and one is a P.A. 4x15.
I can see plastic handles, gold piping, football serial plate, and no jack cup.

You dont have a holy grail 1960b, or 1960bx.
You have a big boat anchor in poor shape that someone has done a crappy re-wire job on. 
Take it to guitar center and they MAY offer $300.

Give more info, and maybe ill offer more.
Part it out, $100 for the cab.


----------



## Clammy

15cab said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-Celest...098884?hash=item4d3b85b004:g:eU8AAOSwLzdWS~WL
> 
> I'm not sure of the value of the speakers, but they are certainly worth more than $100 apiece. I know there are other variables, and that the speakers I'm selling aren't the same, there is less demand for 15" speakers, etc.
> 
> I'm still accruing information about them, but I guess this ad only attracted people trying to lowball. It's cool, everyone wants to get the best deal possible.



You really can't compare vintage, very collectible, G12M Greenbacks with your 15s. They just aren't in demand or collectible. It's a cool cab, though. Looks to be a Model 1979B.

Cheers!


----------



## Polvo

Johan Segeborn (YouTube) plays through one with his 77 JMP 2204 and it sounds amazing. I've been wanting one for a long time, as they don't come up for sale that often.
The wiring isn't that bad... Hold out probably get around 500 is my guess, just wait for the right buyer and the right time. 
I don't think it will appeal to many bass players though, but man, they sure sound good with an old Marshall guitar amp


----------



## Trigger

Hello,
I currently have a Marshall 4x15 B cabinet. Is yours still available ?


----------



## Trigger

Polvo said:


> Johan Segeborn (YouTube) plays through one with his 77 JMP 2204 and it sounds amazing. I've been wanting one for a long time, as they don't come up for sale that often.
> The wiring isn't that bad... Hold out probably get around 500 is my guess, just wait for the right buyer and the right time.
> I don't think it will appeal to many bass players though, but man, they sure sound good with an old Marshall guitar amp


I used to use a 64 Gibson Thunderbird IV with a 4x15 Marshall stack and a 200 watt Marshall Major head. I really loved the punch I could get out of it. ! I just wish I could find another 4x15 A cabinet... I don't care what condition it's in.


----------



## GreaserMatt

Cool cab...


----------



## Jordan

GreaserMatt said:


> Cool cab...


If anyone still has a 4x15 cab for sale, I am very interested. Thanks!


----------



## PU239

15cab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am selling this Marshall 4x15 for a relative. I'm not sure of it's value, though I know that the vintage greenbacks (in great shape!) are valuable. I'm not sure of the model number, but it was bought in the 70's. The tolex is beat up, but the cabinet itself is in goodshape. The grille cloth isn't too bad.
> 
> The speakers are in great shape.
> 
> Photos here... https://www.flickr.com/photos/4trackbeam/with/24143749699/
> 
> I'm assuming that the buyer will want to pick it up, but some kind of shipping might be worked out. It's located in Buffalo NY.
> 
> I don't have a set price, but more trying to get an idea of it's value, and get some offers. I thought it would be best to offer it up on a Marshall site, so aficionados could have first chance at it. If no one here is interested, I will try Ebay.



What you have is a 1972 Marshall 1979A, 4x15, with G15M-50(55Hz) Pulsonic Pre Rola Greenbacks. Yes it is a guitar cabinet, very rare. However they are not considered to a collectable nor highly desired even though they do have a following.

The value is what you can get someone to pay, I put its value in the current condition at $700.

You would have better luck selling the speakers separately. $250-$300 per speaker is about right.


----------



## Jordan

PU239 said:


> What you have is a 1972 Marshall 1979A, 4x15, with G15M-50(55Hz) Pulsonic Pre Rola Greenbacks. Yes it is a guitar cabinet, very rare. However they are not considered to a collectable nor highly desired even though they do have a following.
> 
> The value is what you can get someone to pay, I put its value in the current condition at $700.
> 
> You would have better luck selling the speakers separately. $250-$300 per speaker is about right.[/QUOTE


----------



## Jordan

Does anyone on here have a 4x15 for sale still? I've been looking for one for a long time


----------



## Purgasound

I dont know what ding dongs would take 3 or 400 bucks for a 4x15.

If you have one for sale I'll give you $1000 for it. I have 15" speakers from 1971 so I would take one unloaded even... not for a g though.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Long time no see AV!


----------



## Purgasound

I'd pay more for the right cab... just putting that out there. ..
Yeah man! I don't spend much time online these days but it's good to see familiar faces here


----------



## KA107

Its definately not a 1979a....
LOL!
A's have slant tops.
The baffle looks straight, not tilted like a b.
Could be a 1979 with no letter.
The center support is a 2x4 with plywood instead of a 2x2?
Looks like peavy replacement grill cloth?

If the poster would have provided serial number, speaker numbers, etc and it could be verified marshall, then $800 - 1000 plus shipping easy.

Serious cab sellers post 20 plus pics and every bit of info.

If anyone wants, celestion still sells the spiderweb greenback 15.

Dont expect someone else to do your work for you.


----------



## Trelwheen

Polvo said:


> Johan Segeborn (YouTube) plays through one with his 77 JMP 2204 and it sounds amazing. I've been wanting one for a long time, as they don't come up for sale that often.
> The wiring isn't that bad... Hold out probably get around 500 is my guess, just wait for the right buyer and the right time.
> I don't think it will appeal to many bass players though, but man, they sure sound good with an old Marshall guitar amp



As the owner of a JMP 2203 running 6550s into an MF400 cab with G12K100s I was thinking the same thing.

If a description of the sound of my rig is "ka-fukkin-BOOM", I would imagine the 4x15 cab would be the equivalent of "A small thermonuclear warhead on crack cocaine".


----------

